# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Φανετοκάναρο

## johni

πρωτη φορα ειδα να πουλαν τετοιου ειδος υβριδιο ... γνωριζει καποιος κατι για αυτο |? ειναι παρανομο ? αναπαραγεται ?

----------


## Steliosan

Εσυ δεν ανεφερες οτι εχεις τετοια πουλια πριν;

----------


## malvinamalvina

υπαρχει σιγουρα τωρα αν ειναι παρανομο αυτο δεν το ξερω

----------


## johnakos32

Γιατι να ειναι παρανομο?
Οχι ειναι στειρα πουλια και δεν δινουν απογονους.

----------


## johni

> Εσυ δεν ανεφερες οτι εχεις τετοια πουλια πριν;


δεν ειχα ξανακουσει για αυτα ποσο μαλον να εχω καποιο





> υπαρχει σιγουρα τωρα αν ειναι παρανομο αυτο δεν το ξερω


αυτο θελω να μαθω γιατι ειδα τον μαγαζατορα να το εχει εξω και οχι μεσα ./..και μ εκνε πολυ εντυπωση

----------


## johni

γιατι δεν ξερω...τα καρδερινοκαναρα απο οτι μου εχουν πει ειναι απαγορευμενα απο το '80 ... γιατι να αφησουν ενα πιο αγριο πουλι σε υβριδιο τοτε νομιμο ?

----------


## alexakos35

Καλησπέρα σας. Όπως απαγορεύεται η πιασμένη καρδερίνα έτσι απαγορεύεται και το πιασμένο φανετο.Η διασταύρωση τους με άλλο πτηνό  (ΜΟΥΛΟΣ) δεν απαγορεύεται.Δεν είναι ο μουλος εγγενής άγριο πτηνό και άρα δεν  προστατεύεται.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για πιασμενο γονιο ,σαφως και η διασταυρωση του ειναι παρανομη !!! το αποτελεσμα της δεν ειναι παρανομο ,ουτε παρανομες ειναι οι καρδερινες που εχουν γεννηθει απο πιασμενα πουλια .Οι κατοχοι τους και η κατοχη τους ειναι παρανομοι και παρανομη αντιστοιχα .Το αποτελεσμα παρανομιας νομικα ειναι κατασχεσιμο και αρμοδιες αρχες για την τυχη του ,αφου δεν ειναι απελευθερωσιμο ,ειναι οι αρχες (δασαρχειο ) σε συνδιασμο με φιλοζωικες οργανωσεις

----------

